# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  How should I start Russian

## nicholas

Im very interested in learning Russian, and am curious how I should start. The less expensive the better. Im hoping most of the stuff I would need is on MasterRussian.com. Anyways, all suggestions are welcome. Also what does my title say?

----------


## Ник

Listen to Russian pronunciation with the links provided at MasterRussian.com, buy The New Penguin Russian Course by Nicholas (the same name as us!   ::  ) J. Brown and don't look back!
Your title says Novice. 
P.S: get a nice big English-Russian dictionary!

----------

